# Water Supply Line and Building Code



## Carcosa (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, so I received my, rather hefty, copy of the 2006 International Residential Code. I will be ordering a water main installation to the country estate and will have to run the supply line from the main to the house. 

According to the code P2904.4 the supply line must conform to NSF 61. The accompanying table would seem to indicate that I can use PEX. However, I see (from the table) that PEX - in several varieties - has standards listed such as  ASTM F876, etc...

If I google ASTM F876 it would appear that this standard encompasses NSF 61 which is mainly concerning the health effects of the pipe material.

So, what exactly am I looking for when I go to buy the supply line? NSF 61? ASTM F876? Someother standard that I haven't come across yet?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 19, 2007)

Hello Jim:
The pipe that is, by far, easiest to use is PVC. Just remember, in Kentucky, you have to have a homeowner's permit, bury the pipe 30" deep and it has to be inspected. Some municipalities in your area are requiring a backflow preventer on your side of the meter. 
You can speak to the Plumbing Inspector who usually has an office at the county Health Department. He will tell you about the backflow preventer.
Glenn


----------



## Carcosa (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks Glenn,
I did speak with the local officials about two months ago and they mentioned what they called a 'plumbing permit' and the depth of the trench. I'll make it a point to ask about the backflow preventer when I call back (the guy I need to speak to is only available between 8-9 on Monday mornings). 

The house was originally supplied by a cistern and I'm doing a tally of the pros and cons of going with the newly available city water or rehabbing the cistern.

Jim


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Jim:
Yes, Plumbing Inspectors in Kentucky are usually only in the office for a short time only one day a week. There is usually a line of plumbers getting permits or requesting inspections and the inspector stays until the end of the line. He, then spends the rest of the day making local inspections and patroling for illegal work.
A very crucial point concerning changing your supply over; he will have to have visible proof that the two systems are not "cross-connected". The cistern water can not come into contact with the municipal water at any point. He will be a real stickler about that.
Glenn


----------

